# Norwegian: nightdress



## jancho

Hello. How would you say "nightdress" in Norwegian language? It is meant as the kind of dress you have at home while sleeping in bed during night.

suggestion: natt kjole


----------



## OroRojo

You can say "nattkjole", but in one word.


----------



## valdo

Hei,
Har et spørsmål her. "Nattkjole"....er det ikke en "kvinnedrakt"...? Eller man kan bruke dette ordet for begge kjønn...?


----------



## Obil Tu

valdo said:


> Hei,
> Har et spørsmål her. "Nattkjole"....er det ikke en "kvinnedrakt"...? Eller man kan bruke dette ordet for begge kjønn...?


 
Du har rett: "Nattkjole" er for kvinner (men slik forstår jeg også "night dress"). For menn villle jeg brukt "pysjamas" (eventuelt forkortet til "pysj", men det brukes kanskje mest om barn). "Nattdrakt" brukes også, men jeg tror det er mindre vanlig.


----------



## oskhen

Obil Tu said:


> Du har rett: "Nattkjole" er for kvinner.


 
"Nattskjorte" er vel ekvivalenten for menn, men det ble vel primært brukt før.

Pyjamas brukes av begge kjønn, og er noe annet enn både "nattkjole" og "nattskjorte", selv om bruken jo må sies å være den samme.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Nattøy brukes også, og henviser ikke til et bestemt kjønn.


----------



## oskhen

vestfoldlilja said:


> Nattøy brukes også, og henviser ikke til et bestemt kjønn.


 
Men det er et mye mer generelt begrep. De andre henviser til bestemte plagg, mens "nattøy" kan være mye forskjellig.


----------



## Huffameg

oskhen said:


> Men det er et mye mer generelt begrep. De andre henviser til bestemte plagg, mens "nattøy" kan være mye forskjellig.



Nattkjole kan trass alt òg vere ganske mykje rart.


----------



## oskhen

Huffameg said:


> Nattkjole kan trass alt òg vere ganske mykje rart.


 
Jo, men det er vel alltid en kjole. "Nattøy" vil jo bare bety tøy til å sove i, hvilket kan være nesten hva som helst.


----------

